# אין לך מה לחפש פה



## Isidore Demsky

There's a Hebrew Gematria calculator online, and I thought it would be interesting to plug in 659 (because the plural of Gematria--גמטראות--has the numerical value of 659), and on the page of results I got were the following words:
אין לך מה לחפש פה
That sentence totals 659, and I believe it means "there's nothing for you to find here."
And, sure enough, there's wasn't anything particularly interesting in the results on that page, except for the Oracle apparently telling to get lost.

Is אין לך מה לחפש פה a real sentence--and does it really mean get lost, this isn't for you, or there's nothing for you here, or something like that?

Is it something you'd say to a male, a female, or anyone?


----------



## Techref

Isidore Demsky said:


> Is אין לך מה לחפש פה a real sentence--and does it really mean get lost, this isn't for you, or there's nothing for you here, or something like that?
> 
> Is it something you'd say to a male, a female, or anyone?



Interestingly,

But the sentence above means: "There's nothing for you here" or (to put it bluntly) "You have no business being here."
Yeah, so it's like please leave this place or something.
That's probably why you're asking the above.

It could be referring to a male or female depending on how they pronounce it or indicted with a "qamets" or "sheva" vowel.
In this case, it could be referring to the person browsing the page, so gender doesn't really matter to that aspect.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Techref said:


> Interestingly,
> 
> But the sentence above means: "There's nothing for you here" or (to put it bluntly) "You have no business being here."
> Yeah, so it's like please leave this place or something.


That's what I find troubling.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

What would be a literal, word for word translation of אין לך מה לחפש פה?


----------



## Egmont

Isidore Demsky said:


> What would be a literal, word for word translation of אין לך מה לחפש פה?


I would translate it as "There is nothing for you to look [or search] for here."

I hasten to point out that my Hebrew, while it was native-level in my youth, has been used only occasionally for several decades. I answered this question only because nobody else has in 15+ hours, and I welcome comments from those who use the language regularly today.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Thank you.

 I take it "there is nothing for you to look here" is the literal translation, and you added "search" (in parenthese) to smooth out the (English) grammar (and make it sound better)?

Is there anything awkward about the sentence in Hebrew?


----------



## shalom00

The Hebrew is fine.
The translation was "there is nothing for you to look *for* here".
"search" is a more literal translation of the Hebrew than "look", but "look" works better in English.
Rembember, this is a colloquial expression.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Why is this expression considered colloquial?


----------



## shalom00

Because in the frequent case of what people have mentioned, a way of sending, "Get lost," it's literal meaning is different from the message it is trying to convey. 
However, in the case of the Gematria page, it looks like a clever joke that someone built into the page.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

"A clever joke that someone built into the page"?

Thank you.


----------



## Techref

Isidore Demsky said:


> "A clever joke that someone built into the page"?
> 
> Thank you.



Somehow I went to the website and didn't get that message which left you feeling concerned about.
I guess probably its some computer thing which makes the reply in such a way.  
Don't be bothered by it, chill man =)


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Techref said:


> Somehow I went to the website and didn't get that message which left you feeling concerned about.
> I guess probably its some computer thing which makes the reply in such a way.
> Don't be bothered by it, chill man =)


It's not the fourth result (from the top of the page down)?

Does anyone else see it?


----------



## Egmont

Isidore Demsky said:


> It's not the fourth result (from the top of the page down)?
> 
> Does anyone else see it?



It's the seventh result. The number of columns depends on the width of your browser viewport. On a phone you have two columns, so it's the first result in the fourth row. On a wider screen you will see three or four columns, so it will be somewhere else. On most computers, unless you have a narrow browser window, it will be the third entry in the second row.


----------



## Isidore Demsky

Thank you.


----------

